# Ti22 | V10 M5 Touring | One of 222 RHD cars



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

As it's a wet saturday lunch time, I thought I'd sit down for a couple of hours and put this together!

I'd been looking forward to it for a while, the E61 being a rare beast - only 222 being built in RHD.

Full detail can be seen in Video here.. or pics below!






On Arrival:




























After washing and Claying.. inside to have a look at the paintwork! After testing, megs 105 on a wool pad was used.. followed up by 105 on a yellow 3m pad to refine, and then finished with Swissvax cleaner fluid pro on a blue 3m pad.

some 50/50's of the correction stages:





































Paintwork protected with Swissvax Shield.. wheels with Autobahn/ pneu.. exhausts with the britemax twins..

Engine was also cleaned with 101 and dressed with SV plastic dressing..










final shots:


























































































































































Thanks for looking!

Cheers,

James


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)

great job what a fantastic looking beast


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Awesome job and what a car


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

That looks beautiful now and what a lovely colour. Awesome cars and I wouldn't have guessed only 222 rhd.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Mint james, ideal dog car, stick yoshi in the back and unleash the BHP !!!!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Yummy V10 sound awsome and better looking in wagon fashion drove one on test drive event years ago amazing to drive, excellent result looks very nice


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

50/50 shots are cool. awesome work there mate


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice work James. Finish looks nice & glossy. When you say the wax was hand applied, do you mean applied with your hands or applied by hand using an applicator.


----------



## DAREM (Jan 28, 2011)

Fantastic finish on this M5!!!
Keep up!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Top job, very nice finish


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice work James, Always love the BMW's but the special ones make it so worth while.

ATB
Nick


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice work james


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great job on one awesome car.....


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work James


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Huw said:


> Nice work James. Finish looks nice & glossy. When you say the wax was hand applied, do you mean applied with your hands or applied by hand using an applicator.


With my hands Huw.. for a change!


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Ti22 said:


> With my hands Huw.. for a change!


Your hands will be beading nicely for the rest of the week then.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I really do like this one. great work as usual!!


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Didn't realise they were that rare. Great work.


----------



## Me9141 (Aug 30, 2010)

Great result! Wonderful car!


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Stunning, I want a blue car now


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Nice work , stunning finish James :thumb:

Mario *


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## elfuego (Jan 16, 2012)

Family wagon  Good Job!


----------



## FuryRS (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow!!! Nice job as usual James...:thumb:


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

Wow havent been on here for ages.
Great work think i need to pay you a visit.
Just picked up a new car and need some advise please?
Cheers.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic..


----------

